# Is 4 million dollars too much for a college coach??



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 6, 2008)

My school (University of Alabama) is spending 4 million dollars on a football coach. His first year as coach we finish the season 7-6. I know that he is a great coach but come on. Is he really worth that much money?? If the university was doing what it was designed to do (give its students the best EDUCATIONAL experience) then shouldn't that money go to better buildings and lab equipment?? Just my opinion of course but what does everyone think?


----------



## Naren (Apr 6, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 6, 2008)

Naren said:


> Yes.



 I should have known that sports were more important when they left letter on my car the Friday before the first football game saying my car had to be out of that parking lot by 3 in the afternoon. I had lab until 5 and there was nowhere else to park. I pay to go to school there, and I get kicked out of my parking spot so a redneck in an RV can come rolling in a day before the game even starts.


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 6, 2008)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I should have known that sports were more important when they left letter on my car the Friday before the first football game saying my car had to be out of that parking lot by 3 in the afternoon. I had lab until 5 and there was nowhere else to park. I pay to go to school there, and I get kicked out of my parking spot so a redneck in an RV can come rolling in a day before the game even starts.



I understand your feelings! I went to Penn State, and football weekends were a MAJOR inconvenience for us students. On the other hand, the revenue for the school and the town are HUGE for college football, and I guarantee that the 'Tide makes way more than they cost. 

Dammit! Now everytime I sing "Deacon Blues" I'm going to think of you!


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah, i go to UF. they pay ours more. And our African and Asian Language and Literature department is running in the red, as well as our english department. Our teachers ask us to print out own syllabi off the net to save copies and save money for the department, meanwhile, homeboy is getting millions a year. It may pull in lots of money, but there's no reason to pay that one dude that much money.


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 6, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Yeah, i go to UF. they pay ours more. And our African and Asian Language and Literature department is running in the red, as well as our english department. Our teachers ask us to print out own syllabi off the net to save copies and save money for the department, meanwhile, homeboy is getting millions a year. It may pull in lots of money, but there's no reason to pay that one dude that much money.



It sure seems that way, but when the boosters dump millions into the school and say they want that guy....it's gonna happen. It sounds like your school needs to allocate funds better!

Penn State is different. JoePa gave the school $4 million back to fund a new building.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 6, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Yeah, i go to UF. they pay ours more. And our African and Asian Language and Literature department is running in the red, as well as our english department. Our teachers ask us to print out own syllabi off the net to save copies and save money for the department, meanwhile, homeboy is getting millions a year. It may pull in lots of money, but there's no reason to pay that one dude that much money.




Yeah they ask us to print out our own notes and syllabi too. At least ole Urban Myer has won you guys something. Our last national title was in 1992. 



Popsyche said:


> It sure seems that way, but when the boosters dump millions into the school and say they want that guy....it's gonna happen. It sounds like your school needs to allocate funds better!
> 
> Penn State is different. JoePa gave the school $4 million back to fund a new building.



Speaking of Penn St. we are going to be playing you guys in the next 4 or 5 years. It's going to be a home and home series.


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 6, 2008)

It's allo politics sadly. At the big universities like Penn St or Alabama or Florida they have a bunch of rich old alumni who just live to give money to the football teams and go to football games and spend money like water. But in exchange for the money they demand a winner. They want national titles and to beat their rivals. So athletic directors to get the results necessary to keep the athletic department chock full of money. 


Is it right? Well if you got a coach like Joe Pa or Jim Tressel who give a lot of money back to the school, Tressel even gave a bunch of money back to the school he used to caoach at Youngstown State, then it's ok. But if you get a coach like Saban who I wouldn't trust to stick more than five years then it seems like it might be a waste.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 6, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> It sure seems that way, but when the boosters dump millions into the school and say they want that guy....it's gonna happen. It sounds like your school needs to allocate funds better!
> 
> Penn State is different. JoePa gave the school $4 million back to fund a new building.



Why don't boosters just give it to the schools in the college that need it? That's more of a way to honor where you graduated than paying some dude 4$million+ A year, i think. You know?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 6, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> It's allo politics sadly. At the big universities like Penn St or Alabama or Florida they have a bunch of rich old alumni who just live to give money to the football teams and go to football games and spend money like water. But in exchange for the money they demand a winner. They want national titles and to beat their rivals. So athletic directors to get the results necessary to keep the athletic department chock full of money.
> 
> 
> Is it right? Well if you got a coach like Joe Pa or Jim Tressel who give a lot of money back to the school, Tressel even gave a bunch of money back to the school he used to caoach at Youngstown State, then it's ok. But if you get a coach like Saban who I wouldn't trust to stick more than five years then it seems like it might be a waste.



I think it is absurd how much money alumni do pour into the jugaunant known as UA football. Yeah it is tradition rich but that tradition is in the past. 12 more national championships aren't realistic. Our fan base, most of whom have never taken a single class at UA, is too dellusional to understand that though and they hail Saban as the next coming of Jesus. Half of our student body can't even go to a game because they don't allocate enough tickets for the students because they don't make as much money off of our 5 dollar tickets as they do general admission. Isn't college supposed to be about those students??


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 6, 2008)

I hate sports programs  a huge reason why our education system is running into the ground.


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 6, 2008)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I think it is absurd how much money alumni do pour into the jugaunant known as UA football. Yeah it is tradition rich but that tradition is in the past. 12 more national championships aren't realistic. Our fan base, most of whom have never taken a single class at UA, is too dellusional to understand that though and they hail Saban as the next coming of Jesus. Half of our student body can't even go to a game because they don't allocate enough tickets for the students because they don't make as much money off of our 5 dollar tickets as they do general admission. Isn't college supposed to be about those students??




Well when alumni can stand around a physics lecture or an art exihibit and get drunk off of their asses and see college girls flashing their boobs I'm sure donations to acedemia will pick up. This is the sad truth. I wish people took the education and research part of a university more seriously than the sports but they don't. People don't take education seriously at any level any more. In my state, Ohio, we have to pass tax levies to support public schools. Well lately they've been failing at about a 50% rate. No one gives a fuck about education in this country really. It's been turned into job training and little more. The high school and elementary teachers are overworked and underpaid and can't say one cross word to the student or the parents come in and throw a goddamn fit. At the college level kids want to trained and not educated. God forbid a professor challenge their beliefs or force them to think at all. 

On a side note, student tickets at Alabama are only $5?  At Ohio State they're over $20.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 6, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Well when alumni can stand around a physics lecture or an art exihibit and get drunk off of their asses and see college girls flashing their boobs I'm sure donations to acedemia will pick up. This is the sad truth. I wish people took the education and research part of a university more seriously than the sports but they don't. People don't take education seriously at any level any more. In my state, Ohio, we have to pass tax levies to support public schools. Well lately they've been failing at about a 50% rate. No one gives a fuck about education in this country really. It's been turned into job training and little more. The high school and elementary teachers are overworked and underpaid and can't say one cross word to the student or the parents come in and throw a goddamn fit. At the college level kids want to trained and not educated. God forbid a professor challenge their beliefs or force them to think at all.
> 
> On a side note, student tickets at Alabama are only $5?  At Ohio State they're over $20.




Yeah. When I buy my student tickets for the season the whole package is 45 bucks. I have to pay full price ($50) to away games and only seniors can order those.


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow Alabama done has cheap tickets. Of course I went to the University of Cincinnati for a year and they let students in for free. Of course their football teams, at that time, totally sucked.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 6, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Wow Alabama done has cheap tickets. Of course I went to the University of Cincinnati for a year and they let students in for free. Of course their football teams, at that time, totally sucked.



Any other sports event on campus is free. To get football tickets it is really competetive because they only allot 8,000 student tickets and their are 24,000 students.  It makes it easy to make some major cash if you want to sell your ticket though. I had a student ticket for the LSU game last season that I sold for $400.


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 6, 2008)

It's worse at OSU which has over 50,000 students and they even have a gaint stadium that holds 105,000. So you know.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 6, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> It's worse at OSU which has over 50,000 students and they even have a gaint stadium that holds 105,000. So you know.



They are about the expand Bryant-Denny Stadium to have a capacity of like 110,000 but they aren't going to allot anymore student tickets. Hell people packed BDS last April for spring practice. We were playing ourself and you still couldn't get in.


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 6, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Why don't boosters just give it to the schools in the college that need it? That's more of a way to honor where you graduated than paying some dude 4$million+ A year, i think. You know?



They dump a ton of money into the regular programs as well, which is why the buildings are all named for somebody. they still want a winning football team, though...


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 6, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> They dump a ton of money into the regular programs as well, which is why the buildings are all named for somebody. they still want a winning football team, though...



Most of our buildings are named after former deans, teachers and more recently, senators


----------



## 777timesgod (Apr 20, 2008)

So much money for a stupid college team (this is not a stub at the college, i think all college sports don't deserve the attention they are getting...), crazy americans....


----------

